

HN Build This: iPad iPod Apps Data Syncing - meric

My dad has a problem that I think many others will have also. He has bought an iPad after buying an iPod touch. His problem is, he has shopping lists data in some app on iPod touch but it won't get moved to his new iPad's same shopping list app.<p>He wants them to sync, or at least, if you've edited the same shopping list on both devices, take the newest version an sync time. I'm surprised Apple hasn't built this in; it sounds trivial enough that I think if I was an iPhone + Mac developer I'd be able to do this in an afternoon.<p>Since solving this problem will help many users I think this is an opportunity for someone/company to make some money. What do you think, will anyone be interested?
======
marcus
Unfortunately, it is impossible to modify the way a locked iPad/iPhone
syncs...

Even assuming you can trust that the internal data structures of iPad/iPhone
versions are identical - you can't implement this as a 3rd party app you
install, as 3rd party apps are sandboxed and can only access their own data.
And the only sync supported is via iTunes, which again can't be modified or
replaced without jailbreaking the device.

